# ***OFFICIAL*** - Steve Cantwell vs. Razak Al-Hassan DISCUSSION THREAD (pre/post)



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between two up and coming Light heavyweight contenders with *Steve Cantwell* facing off against *Razak Al-Hassan* in *HERE. All* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks guys

*MLS*


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im goin with Cantwell as I havent seen Al-Hassan...does anybody have any info on this guy?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

e-thug said:


> Im goin with Cantwell as I havent seen Al-Hassan...does anybody have any info on this guy?


i know he's got some pretty wild hair :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cantwell shouldn't be in the UFC and I know nothing about Razak. 

I don't remember my pick but I probably picked Cantwell because I know of him.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, pretty sure Cantwell was a military boy at one point, hence why he is on the card. I looked at Al-Hassan's record and he has beaten a bunch of cans by the looks of it.

Cantwell via tko.


----------



## Jundon! (Sep 10, 2008)

Razak "The Razor" Al-Hassan by upset win!

*WAR RAZOR!*


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I put my bet on Razak, simply because... no one knows who he is, yet he's on the main card. People know Cantwell, and KNOW he shouldn't be a main card fighter.

I see this being similar to Anderson Silva's opening.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Alright, now we get to see what Al-Hassan is all about. I chose Cantwell, but that was only because I don't know who Razak is. I was close to choosing Razak by submission in the 2nd


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

am i the only one that thinks cantwell is pretty good?

not predicting anything, but cantwell gets way to much hate around here....he's got some solid striking


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Hopefully Razak kills Cantwell because I really don't want Cantwell in the UFC.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I haven't been watching WEC long enough yet to know Steve Cantwell. I only really know about Miguel Torres and Urijah Faber. Is Cantwell dominant like them? Probably not but i'm sure somebody here knows better than me.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I want to bench a motorcycle


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> am i the only one that thinks cantwell is pretty good?
> 
> not predicting anything, but cantwell gets way to much hate around here....he's got some solid striking


Hes improved but he still lost to Stann at one point. Thats enough to make me skeptical pretty much until he holds the title.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

the troops are gonna boo al hassan


EDIT: hahahahaahahahahhaaha lmfao see


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

razak could unleash some crazy kicks here


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

lol Samuel wasn't even trying, you can so tell he was just reading cue cards.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

razak is one big MFer


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> am i the only one that thinks cantwell is pretty good?
> 
> not predicting anything, but cantwell gets way to much hate around here....he's got some solid striking



No, I like him and I don't think he is bad at all. He isn't great and I'd choose Stann in another fight between them, but I still think he is good


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Damn, Razak is a TKD guy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

These guys both are solid but IMO neither will be able to cut it at 205 in the UFC.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

why don't some of these guys protect their chins? that's basic stuff.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

pwned


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I thought Razak was suppose to be really good on the ground lol, another Houston maybe, hmmmmm


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Worst armbar defense I've seen in a long time.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

God that was nasty. Hassan didn't impress me. He seemed awkward and that style wasn't very effective.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TKD is no bueno.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Cantwell has a nice new trophy he can put on his mantle. Razak's arm.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

That was a SICK armbar.


Very impressed with Cantwell's ability to handle that 5.5 inch reach advantage.

The afro comment was great.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> These guys both are solid but IMO neither will be able to cut it at 205 in the UFC.


ur way too hard on cantwell...way to hard....he just submitted a guy that comes in w/ bjj and was landing some nice strikes...

and he's like a year older than me....thats insane....he's got a good future


----------



## NoRToN (Sep 9, 2007)

towwffc said:


> God that was nasty. Hassan didn't impress me. He seemed awkward and that style wasn't very effective.


+1, it looked like it popped? If so, Hassan will be on a highlight reel for years to come.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Aaronyman said:


> ur way too hard on cantwell...way to hard....he just submitted a guy that comes in w/ bjj and was landing some nice strikes...
> 
> and he's like a year older than me....thats insane....he's got a good future


Yes he does. Few more years hes gonna be great

DEFINITELY popped. Broken arm. We need a gif of that


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't understand why these celebrities don't donate like a million a piece. It's not like they can't afford it lol


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't understand why these celebrities don't donate like a million a piece. It's not like they can't afford it lol


Dude they gave like an hour of their time to film themselves asking for money. Thats priceless.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> I don't understand why these celebrities don't donate like a million a piece. It's not like they can't afford it lol


lol i doubt they really care to be honest


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Did you see his armbar defense? That guys BJJ was horrible he gave it to Cantwell that armbar could be seen coming from a mile away.

I think Cantwell has a bright future but ATM I don't think he can cut it in the UFC.

Guys like Bonnar who are barely hangin on in the UFC IMO would beat him ATM.

Nastiest replay ever.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

that was sick.......omg .....holy shit....


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

He should have tapped... broken arm for sure.

BTW.. I just lost money.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

DAMN!!! That hurt watching it!


----------



## JayDubs911 (May 22, 2008)

*SPOLIER!! KASSAN v. CANTWELL*

holy what an idiot kassan is, why the hell didnt he tap wtf. completely his fault.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

at least his fro's okay!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I could have armbarred Razak. Holy shit that was terrible defense. His entire defense was to not tap. Shitty.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I kinda wanted him to win but yeah he was stupid not to tap + he's a BJJ practitioner so no excuses there...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Dude it's Al-Hassan and you can go here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/47724-o...k-al-hassan-discussion-thread-pre-post-5.html

or here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma-discussion/47605-fighters-who-wont-tap.html​


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

I just don't understand what I was thinking. I thought this dude was all about bjj and he looked like a total noob on the ground.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> I just don't understand what I was thinking. I thought this dude was all about bjj and he looked like a total noob on the ground.


Guess you don't know everything after all.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Dude, what is your problem lol


----------



## FactioNN (Aug 4, 2007)

Cantwell with a sick submission, broken arm. Im surprised he didnt tap I was confused by that even when the arm was broken he didnt tap.


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

these stories are hard to watch


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Philivey2k8 said:


> these stories are hard to watch


yeah especially the burn victem


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

FactioNN said:


> Cantwell with a sick submission, broken arm. Im surprised he didnt tap I was confused by that even when the arm was broken he didnt tap.


His afro absorbed all the pain.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> His afro absorbed all the pain.


Could it take a Rotten Rob leg kick though ?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hellboy why are you picking fights with SNS. I mean of anyone on this forum SNS is one of the guys I find it hardest to find a reason to have issues with.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Man.. that's hard to watch.. I wanna shave my afro now.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

FactioNN said:


> Cantwell with a sick submission, broken arm. Im surprised he didnt tap I was confused by that even when the arm was broken he didnt tap.


Maybe he pulled a Nick Diaz and was stoned the whole fight and didn't feel any pain 



bbjd7 said:


> Hellboy why are you picking fights with SNS. I mean of anyone on this forum SNS is one of the guys I find it hardest to find a reason to have issues with.


He's just mad because he asked a question, I answered and he didn't like my answer I guess lol. Not sure what I did to be honest. Hellboy will just be a memory eventually anyways


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

screenamesuck said:


> Hellboy will just be a memory eventually anyways


:bye01:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> :bye01:


:bye01: I'm saying bye to you btw


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Spoken812 said:


> :bye01: I'm saying bye to you btw


Goodbye. Where are you heading ?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Guess you don't know everything after all.


 
Hey Bro I don't understand your beef with sns- but I'd advise to drop it. PM me if you want to talk about it but honestly it just seems you have gripe.​ 
Get back to talking about MMA and not personal attacks. 

EDIT: oh well- you dug your own grave.​


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anywho does anyone hear really see Cantwell doing well at 205 right now?

In a couple years maybe but right now he isn't ready.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey I tried to PM him after his first post about me and he didn't have the nerve to PM me back. Glad someone got rid of him.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Hey I tried to PM him after his first post about me and he didn't have the nerve to PM me back. Glad someone got rid of him.


I totally saw the ban coming. But back on topic... This fight reminded me... that injuries do happen in this sport. I think this fight brought me back to reality..

I was hyping myself up for Razak the whole day, saying "He's going to smash the guy. He's going to blow him away" even though I knew nothing about him. Seeing someone I was so happy about.. get his arm nearly ripped off... just snapped me back to reality.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah he was an unknown and you didn't know what to expect. I'm just curious if they will give him another fight or go ahead and drop him


----------



## simtom (Oct 23, 2007)

> Maybe he pulled a Nick Diaz and was stoned the whole fight and didn't feel any pain


I dont know about you, but I still feel pain when stoned  I just dont react to is much lol

anyways Razak showed heart (or stupidity) by not taping! I can't believe Steve Cantwell said he's been wanting for a long time to snap someone's arm


----------



## 18573 (Jul 7, 2007)

Jesus christ his arm folded like a lawn chair


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

simtom said:


> I dont know about you, but I still feel pain when stoned  I just dont react to is much lol
> 
> anyways Razak showed heart (or stupidity) by not taping! I can't believe Steve Cantwell said he's been wanting for a long time to snap someone's arm



Yeah I know, isn't that what they tried to say about the Diaz/Gomi fight. They said he could handle more pain because he was stoned lol


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Yeah I know, isn't that what they tried to say about the Diaz/Gomi fight. They said he could handle more pain because he was stoned lol


You just don't react as much to it, I'm sure he felt it all. BTW, unless he smoked less then 2 hours before the fight took place.. he wasn't high at all.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Nastiest armbar ever in the UFC?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

sworddemon said:


> Nastiest armbar ever in the UFC?


Possibly, that was a pretty sick armbar.


----------

